# No Bananas Shirt



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

No Bananas Shirt














100% Ring Spun Cotton

Catch More Fish. Leave the bananas at home.

Decal also available

www.ihuntfish.net


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL freaking great! ;D


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you guys picked up the latest edition of Coastal Angler? well, FS Forum Member NanaPhobic(who has on occasion migrated to our humble community), has his on column now. He was gripping about something or another when I read it this morning. I'll have to buy him one of these.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Have you guys picked up the latest edition of Coastal Angler? well, FS Forum Member NanaPhobic(who has on occasion migrated to our humble community), has his on column now. He was gripping about something or another when I read it this morning. I'll have to buy him one of these.



ok call me surtis but I had to read this two time before I got it.....


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i got mine...sleeves removed thank you very much.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you wear this in your boat...won't you have a banana onboard?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

DN, don't you know nuthin'?
Never ruin a perfectly good discussion by usin' lotsa facts 'n logic!


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

well played sir ;D
must be all dem years of book learnin


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> If you wear this in your boat...won't you have a banana onboard?



Seriously.
I've heard of people not wearing Fruit of the Looms because it has a banana on the tag. lol


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

Too funny


----------

